# Croatia - Spain



## markvighan (Jun 18, 2012)

Making they go through as top of the group, Spain are likely to get the job done against Croatia. They were frustrated by the italians but the italians were a bit tactical in their lineup, there isn't much to say what really happended with ireland as Spain just overran them, with this re-new confidence, esp. Torres, we are looking at a spanish team that might have got their confidence back as a world and euro champion, yet they are still missing that defensive strengthen which will be test4ed by Croatia. They know a 2-2 will knock italy out but it's unlikely that anyone will be taking those chances. Expect Croatia going toe to toe, but not able to score. Spain to win.
Source: Free Bets


----------



## VitoCatindig (Jun 18, 2012)

Look at this buddy!   

Spain - Croatia +1.0

1.50
8.75
3.75


Bookmaker:
SBObet


----------

